# Mombacho Belicoso Cigar Review - tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wish I had aged more of these when I got the box 3 years ago..............they have rested well. No more harsh edge, but still quite strong

Read the full review here: Mombacho Belicoso Cigar Review - tasty


----------

